# Just wanted to share...



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v707/Mommyrat02/Pets/Snailwithbean.jpg

This is one of my Cana snails with a green bean (apple Snail, just a baby still) yes she is out of the water..


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

I haven't tried Canas yet, though tempting. I have tons of bridgesii (sp?) though and really like watching them.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Cute photo! They really are cool animals. I have one bridgesii and will be adding another soon. I won't get any canas, though, because I like to have plants in my tank.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

cool looking snail. im going to be setting up my 5 gallon soon with some bettas OR snails. not both. im not THAT stupid lol :wink:


----------

